# TRIO 12 THT



## knobert (Nov 9, 2009)

Just a quick update,

I ripped apart my sonosub project and built a 16" wide THT for the TRIO 12.

The new box sounds great and is smooth and loud!!

Let me know if you have any questions.

Rob


----------



## knobert (Nov 9, 2009)

Here is a picture and a graph









Pink is the sub, blue is my mains, green is the two together with mains crossed at 50 hz and sub at 80 hz. Everything is at 80hz now


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

That doesn't look diy, really. It doesn't look that large for the depth in response your graph is showing: what are the external measurements on that thing anyways? How did you know the trio driver would be a good fit for the design?


----------



## knobert (Nov 9, 2009)

ironglen said:


> That doesn't look diy, really. It doesn't look that large for the depth in response your graph is showing: what are the external measurements on that thing anyways? How did you know the trio driver would be a good fit for the design?


It really is DIY, THe paint matches our walls so the sub "hides" better. The sheen is from three coats of Behr primer then sanding and then three coats of paint (a little shiny form being bathroon wall paint semi gloss)

THe external measuremewnts are 36"x36"x16" It doesnt fit perfectly but onece I get time to move things around 1t might meld better

And finally, I talked to the designer of the THT and asked if it would work. NOTE!!! if you want to build one use the drivers in his plans!!!! I already had the TRIO 12 and it is awesome and I am just glad it worked for me........


----------



## knobert (Nov 9, 2009)

heres a picture of its current location and of the driver set up. I stained it black originally but changd over to wall colour after


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Looks good! From what I've heard the TRIO12 is an excellent candidate for horns.


----------



## knobert (Nov 9, 2009)

Mike P. said:


> Looks good! From what I've heard the TRIO12 is an excellent candidate for horns.


From What I am hearing, they definitely are!!

I only wish I had the time and patience to play with Horn response and Akabak to design my own. 
I am waiting to see mkravchenkos builds


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Jul 11, 2009)

mwmkravchenko?

Oh he is building and tweeking as the days go by. What comes out of this will be most interesting!

But I have to question how long is the path length for the sub you have the TRIO12 in. Almost flat to 19 hz is jaw dropping. I posted the response off of Bill's site. He is a great designer. But the horn is a might bit short to go down much past 20hz. To be fair Bill measured in a half space or 2Pi environmet at least that is what is stated in the post. THe low end will come up by 4 or 5db when loaded into a corner like you have it shown. So it will sound great.

The box you built looks wonderfull by the way. Excellent job. 

Mine is good down to 16hz with about 6 db down. But it is substantially longer. I just dug up Bill's article in AudioXpress. The one I'm working on is 50% longer. Rattles the false teeth loose on most people. :hsd:

But when I get it as flat as I can I will post the results. Just hate leaving well enough alone!

Mark


----------



## knobert (Nov 9, 2009)

mwmkravchenko said:


> mwmkravchenko?
> 
> Oh he is building and tweeking as the days go by. What comes out of this will be most interesting!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliments!! I am eagerly awaiting your builds!! At this point (until i finish the basement) this sub is enough for us. We will see what I canget away with downstairs :bigsmile::bigsmile:

Have you done any DIY speakers??


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh a few....

About 40% of my income is from custom audio design. I've been doing that since 1989. The stuff I post on the forum is a combination of what I dream about and what has no hope of being produced comercially.

Mark


----------

